
Manifold Destiny: A legendary problem and the battle over who solved it (2006) - pcmonk
https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2006/08/28/manifold-destiny
======
dumbneurologist
A handful of interesting comments from when this was submitted about 9 years
ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=282091](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=282091)

------
mayankkaizen
Any recent update about Grigori Perelman?

